# Mercury 40hp Detent Spring?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The parts are very cheap and easy to replace http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc2/Mercury/40%20%283%20CYL.%29/0G590000%20THRU%200G760299/BOTTOM%20COWL/parts.html


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I ordered the parts I'm just curious to their importance.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm guessing it's the detent for the forward, neutral, reverse.


----------

